# Autumnal or Spring-like



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

In Europe they expect a wonderful autumn. My question: does your heart belong more to the autumn or to the spring?
(Mine is definitely autumnal)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Difficult to choose so I'll have to abstain. Both are my favourites because I prefer the climate to be temperate rather than extreme. Autumn is my favourite strolling season and it has the added advantage of being the time of year which says goodbye to the damned wasps. The downside is that it ushers in winter which makes for occasionally icy conditions underfoot which I'm never too clever with. Spring is more psychedelic because of the new flowers which is appealing and it's nice to see and hear the first bees out and about but autumnal trees in a park or wood look amazing, as does the resulting leaf litter.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Couldn't choose.

October is my favorite month. The air is often cool and 'crisp', and smells great. The leaves on the deciduous trees color up beautifully. Later in the month, when most of the leaves had fallen, I have fond memories of walking through the woods, hoping a grouse will thunder up, and of lying on my back in the leaves under the beeches, waiting for the gray squirrels to start moving and chattering.

Both the beasties and I knew that winter was coming. Somehow that made October even better. Fall is enjoying the present.

And I like spring - because summer is coming, and my perennials will bloom, and I can sit in the shade of the maple tree and read. Spring is anticipation.

:tiphat:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Autumn is nicer for me, but everything about it reminds me of death and mortality.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I have no idea. 

Probably fall, because of this:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Autumn, since I moved to Tennessee. The trees go out in a blaze of glory, then all the holidays come.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I went with Spring; I like plants to be growing leaves and not dropping them all over my yard.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Autumn is beautiful and used to be my favorite season, but I've come to really not like when it gets dark earlier and earlier every day. So, spring. I like watching everything come back to life.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Autumn. I like the smell of death.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

The question is whether I prefer a season that starts out beautifully and ends in desolation, or one that begins with faint rays of hope and ends in a blaze of glory.

I'll take spring.  "Der Lenz ist da!"


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Autumn. I like the smell of death.


In the beginning of October we'll visit Venice; 'Death in Venice' by Thomas Mann and a city that slowly submerges... wonderful!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

We have had some very hot summers here in Australia (although their intensity varies, some summers are scorching, others are relatively mild).

Anyway, it's* Autumn *I like more because the cooler weather brings relief from the heat of Summer.

But when Spring comes, it is good to have warmer weather than in Winter, but I'm always thinking in my mind "Will it be another almost unbearable Summer around the corner?"...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I like Autumn. The air becomes crisp and insect-free. I look forward to bringing all of my winter furs out of storage and powdering them.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I like autumn it smells better than spring. I'm more of a winter person but that was not an option


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I voted autumn but for different reasons than others. For me autumn has always been associated with the excitement of a new school year. I loved high school, but college was special. It was the first time I truly delved deeply into science. I have been at universities either as a student or researcher ever since then. It's also the start of football (US) season.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Definitely Autumn - the final relief from the hot summer of the southwestern desert, finally able to open the windows when driving about the city. Spring for me is the prelude to summer, which means unbearable heat ... besides, in my region we have only two annual seasons: summer & summer .

Kh


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Both are great. Autumn (or Fall as many Americans call it) is a time of sweetness and nostalgia, of cherishing friends and family, of finding extra energy from some ancient genetic compulsion to scurry about and gather as many nuts as we can before the long bleak winter. 

But Spring is about rebirth and new beginnings. Even though I am in the Autumn of my life, I'll always rejoice in Spring.


----------

